# Color Spot Light Fading color?



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

hi guys.
So I have a red and green spotlight that i use for my display. I have had the green for about 3 years and the red for 2. I noticed the the color of the light seems to be less green and less red, washed out. Or is it my imagination? Would or could the color fade out. I don't know about you but I find a spooky tree much less spooky if it's bathed in pink light instead of blood red.
What can I do to get a richer color from my spot lights?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have a related problem with a spotlight that has lost some color due to flaking of the surface coating. We're going to try painting the bare spot with an acrylic paint to see if that will restore the light to its former full beauty That might be a technique to try out on your faded lights.

And you're right - pink trees = girly, not spooky:jol:


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

I have actually moved away from the regular spotlights ( I still use the LED ones) and have switched to the screw in colored fluorescent :http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-100653098-_-N&locStoreNum=4403&marketID=76.
I made my own "cans" from Dollar Tree buckets sprayed silver inside and use them as spots. The blue, red, and greens work well for me. They have yellow, orange, and other colors available. For $5, you cant go wrong.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I am usinig regular spotlights, also called Par 38 lights. I made a can using a paint can, an outdoor floodlight socket and epoxy. While I do use the coloured floods I also use gels, which I bought at a pro lighting store (music instrument stores might also sell them). They were cheap, $8 got me enough purple for 4 cans, even though I had to double the gels to get the wash I wanted. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

There was a thread a couple years back talking about the different brands and longevity of the coatings. IRC the Phillips brand from Lowes seemed to stand up a little better than the brand that HD carries (maybe GE?) I used a couple of the HD brand blue 100w floods and the very next year they were flaking. 

I went a little crazy this year a got a couple par 56 cans for the general fill lighting as my yard is WAY too dark. I was going to go with a couple of 46's but the price difference was only a few dollars more for the 56 cans w/300w bulbs. They can take up to a 500w bulb while the 46 was limited to a 200w. I'm happy that I can finally easily get the exact color of light that I want vs having to be limited to what the floods come in. I know 600w of fill light will be too much so I threw together a quick dimmer box to control the light level on each side of the yard.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yup- they fade. I'm cheap & just lightly spray them with spray paint (when they are off & cool) to re-coat.I usually pick replacements up at the after Xmas clearances. One of them actually looks cool, cuz I scraped all of the red off of the center and left just a ring of red at edges for a nice effect. They seem to fade/flake more if stored in hi heat ( attics, etc).


----------

